# installing laminate over marble tiles?



## tishykb (May 8, 2008)

hey everyone, new here, with plenty of questions  my significant other and I are in the process of buying our first home, and we have an offer in on a house that we, of course, hope is accepted. the house is in good condition, with brand new marble tile throughout all the common areas- which should be a plus, but the tile is a very shiny grey/pink/beige color! it's truly very ugly :/ 

So, we were hoping to install laminate flooring in the home (assuming we end up with this house!) I was wondering if we could install the laminate over top of the hideous marble tiles - i don't think moisture would be a problem, but what about sound? will the tiles make it louder than normal to walk on? also, would it ruin the marble, if we would to want to remove the laminate at a later time and expose the tiles again? in the end, marble tiles seem to be "worth" more to buyers than laminate, but i don't know- these ones are so ugly! 

so, any thoughts and insights would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (May 9, 2008)

Just wait a while, maybe the colors will come back in style. 
Usually the floating floors have a pad underneath.
However you also need to think about how high this will raise the floor. Do doors open and close? Will you need to raise the baseboard and trim and cut the jambs to make your laminate floor look good?
I would just remove the old marble and start fresh, you will never like that tile and having it gone will be a better platform for your new floor.
A little extra work goes a long way. Good luck.


----------



## CraigFL (May 9, 2008)

It's my opinion that true marble always looks good and is in style.... Maybe you need to aquire a taste for it? Decorate around it and live with it for a while before you tear it up or you may be sorry. It could be some kind of imported $25/sq ft marble!


----------

